# circuitos de pablin funcionan?



## santiagoespia (Nov 30, 2006)

hola a todos soy nuevo en esto se podria decir, pero ustedes capas podrian sacarme una duda ..los circuitos q estan puestos en la web pablin.com.ar realmente funcionan?? por q ya he tenido varios comentarios d q no..y me interesaria hacer varios de sus circuitos...si pueden responderme les agradesco


----------



## JV (Dic 1, 2006)

Hola santiagoespia, como todo lo que esta en internet puede andar como no. He realizado varios circuitos de pablin que me anduvieron, a otros les tuve que hacer alguna modificacion. Lo mejor que se puede hacer es bajar la hoja de datos de o de los componentes principales y ver los circuitos tipicos, como en el caso de los amplificador.


----------



## VichoT (Dic 2, 2006)

Holas.santiagoespia.para ke un cto sacado dela red te funcione mucho depende de las caracteristicas de cada elemento... por ejemplo.... una resistencia en el eskema tiene un valor de 5k6 pero en la prcatica esa resistencia no es exacta yake debes añadirle la tolerancia.....

En muchos casos de ctos bajados de la red debes ponerle de tu cosecha personal retocando ciertos valores en especial cuando en el cto ahy elementos activos.


BYE!


----------



## rampa (Dic 3, 2006)

Creo que como en todo... hay que estudiar un poco los circuitos ... testiarlo (con algun buen programa) hacerles modificaciones si es necesario y luego ponerlo en practica.

Suerte.


----------



## santiagoespia (Dic 4, 2006)

gracias por los consejos...creo q deberia estudiarlos primeros pero ahy alguno q enverdad ni se como funcionan pero estudiando se aprende asi q gracias por las respuestas...salu2


----------

